# Very interesting news!



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

This was taken directly from the Wyoming Game and Fish website...thought you boys would like to hear it.

_On March 28, 2008, wolves were officially removed from the Endangered Species List in the Northern Rocky Mountains. This includes the entire states of Wyoming, Montana, and Idaho, as well as portions of Utah, Oregon, and Washington. However, a number of groups have filed a lawsuit challenging the delisting of wolves in the Northern Rocky Mountains. Those same groups filed a motion for a preliminary injunction to restore Endangered Species Act protection to wolves while the lawsuit is being heard. On July 18, 2008, a federal judge in Montana granted this injunction, returning management authority for wolves to the federal government.

The Wyoming Game and Fish Department will provide updated information as events occur that might impact wolf management in Wyoming.

If you have any additional questions, please call the Wyoming Game and Fish Department's Wolf Information Line at 307-777-4655. _

This is the first I had heard of this. Sounds like some people are listening out there!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Who's listening to what? The injunction took away states rights to regulate the wolves. This is definatley not progress as it pertains to sportsmen :evil:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Old news...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The reintroduction of wolves to the Rocky's is the worst mistake in wildlife 
management I've witnessed in my entire life.


----------



## Riverlution (Sep 23, 2008)

I heard rumors that elk population in Yellowstone is down from 20,000 to 6,000 because of the wolves. I also heard that they introduced the Canadian Wolf not the Timberwolf. Are the Canadians ones really nasty or what.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Riverlution said:


> I heard rumors that elk population in Yellowstone is down from 20,000 to 6,000 because of the wolves. I also heard that they introduced the Canadian Wolf not the Timberwolf. Are the Canadians ones really nasty or what.


Yes, mostly bigger. Big Mistake IMO.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> The reintroduction of wolves to the Rocky's is the worst mistake in wildlife
> management I've witnessed in my entire life.


A-FREAKING-MEN!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This year will be the first year in 27 years that I will not hunt my favorite northwestern Wyoming elk spot.

The elk are all but gone.

Hey, but what the heck, we got wolves.


----------

